# Craigslist Wine Fridge Warning



## Onasis (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey everyone. So like many, I've been looking for a wine refrigerator to convert into a humi. Patiently scanning the craigslist world and ebay and every other place for not only a good deal, but a working unit. If you find a $700 dollar unit for $250....it may be too good to be true. Also goes for any other unit that is marked down by more than 1/2 price.

I recently met up with a craigslist seller and looked at this unit 48 bottle two door unit. One side for aging and one side for daily smokes. I asked him to turn the unit on at 60 degrees for one side and 65 degrees for the other so that by the time I get there, I can be certain it works and is functional on both sides. The guy tells me, "oh, I'm not at the store right now but I can meet you there at the time we agreed and I'll turn it on then". Hmm, ok. We can turn it on and wait when I get there. Finally get there and he began to tell me this unit was "scratch and dent". There were scratches on the side of the unit but other than that it looked fine. NOW comes the part where we turn it on. Everything works. Lights and temperature numbers are working and so is the fan! Wow. "See, it works. Everything is fine", the guys says. I said "ok good. Now lets wait 20 minutes and let me put a thermometer in each side to make sure its holding temperature and working for sure." This is where he had the problem. Apparently he had to all of a sudden leave and the deal had to be made now and he couldnt wait 20 minutes. I asked if we could just wait 10 minutes and see the temperature reading. Oh no. He couldnt wait. At that point, I did not want to wait and thanked him for his time and left.

Moral of the story: BE CAREFUL! Ask the person to have the fridge running for at LEAST a half hour before you get there if you are planning to buy one off craigslist or any other meet and buy situation. 

Now time for a smoke :cowboyic9:


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

The guy really might have had to leave, but I agree that you want to know that what you buy works. He should have at least offered to leave it running and meet you back there later, or the next day.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Goes with anything you buy used or off of Craigslist, always best to inspect beforehand. See if he is willing to meet up again, if everything was running it may still be a great deal if you can arrange for it to be running for a while.

Good luck on your quest.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Great catch on the inspection. I have had a few instances where I got a little excited only to be disappointed later. 

I was able to get a wine cooler at Target on clearance last year. Keep checking there and you might luck out. There was one for 30% off the other day. Smaller unit but if you catch one right can be a steal.


----------

